#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by Shambhu Sagar

## Shambhu Sagar

Shambhu Sagar has reported a post.

Reason:


> here i'm not getting notes or material of fluid machanics & hydrolic machineries


Post: fluids mechanics by rk bansal
Forum: Mechanical Engineering Ebooks Download/ Mechanical Engineering Notes
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: Shrikant Singhania
Original Content: 


> if anyone have fluid mechanics book by r k bansal kindly upload








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by singhkaranbir Reported Post by ramja Reported Post by 001nikunj Reported Post by 100rabhk Reported Post by ria 01

----------

